# Help with arms refuse to grow



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm nearing the end of my bulk and my arms just havnt grown, there 16.5" and just refuse to grow, Iv gained 14lb on this cycle and there the same size as at the start, feel fuller but the size and look are still the same.

What's a good arm routine to get them past this sticking point?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I'm nearing the end of my bulk and my arms just havnt grown, there 16.5" and just refuse to grow, Iv gained 14lb on this cycle and there the same size as at the start, feel fuller but the size and look are still the same.
> 
> What's a good arm routine to get them past this sticking point?


mate i tried to get you a good one off the net but most of them are telling you how to suck egg's, but from personal ex , what i do is just bomb the f.ck out of them for a few weeks eg I train 4 times a week if i feel my arms are sticking i'll do full arms twice in the week and a further 2xisolation excercises for them on the other 2 days but i do these to failurex5 on drop sets , seems to shock them into moving again...works for me


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

floor press, lying tricep extensions, over head tricep extensions and finish off with one handed cable tricep extensions getting a lot of volume and blood into the fascia of the muscle...powerful positive, squeeze at the top of the movement and SLOOOOW on the negitive.

concentration curls, hammer curls and at the end do one set of barbell curls on the big olympic bar, get a moderate weight you can throw up a few times and rep the **** out of it. just 1 big working set where you do as much as you can. after a while you'll need to cheat it up, don't worry about that just emphesis the negitive.

for forearms i'd suggest doing all warm up sets with fat gripz and farmers carry.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnya said:


> mate i tried to get you a good one off the net but most of them are telling you how to suck egg's, but from personal ex , what i do is just bomb the f.ck out of them for a few weeks eg I train 4 times a week if i feel my arms are sticking i'll do full arms twice in the week and a further 2xisolation excercises for them on the other 2 days but i do these to failurex5 on drop sets , seems to shock them into moving again...works for me


how big are your arms ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

What are you currently doing for them? How often?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> how big are your arms ?


17 im natty..i know im not that much ahead but im not a great gainer although cant see them getting much bigger without aas...but i do this maybe once or twice in a year for a few weeks if nothing else its a change


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I hit a time when they stopped growing then i started really smashing them to peices twice a week CT Fletcher style, to failure on every set upping the weights and doing negatives with cables and they seemed to be growing again


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

you overtraining mofukaz!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I hit a time when they stopped growing then i started really smashing them to peices twice a week CT Fletcher style, to failure on every set upping the weights and doing negatives with cables and they seemed to be growing again


agree, works for some not for others


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> you overtraining mofukaz!


Grow motherfukcer!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Heres some motivation OP


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

try switching your routine round , if you are doing push pull switch to something that hits them twice a week at differnt levels, ie do chest+bicep (bicep as major), back+tricep (bicep as secondary) , i always did this as it worked better for me than push+pull , failing that superset them to death


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I change mine so rather than doing Back and Biceps and Chest and Triceps. I swapped them round so did Back and Tri's and Chest and Biceps. That seemed to work for me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

16.5" look like they below to a 12st body not a 15+st :confused1: my left isn't that bad, all my left side is slightly bigger, im a lefty, but my right is just pathetic tbh.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

johnnya said:


> mate i tried to get you a good one off the net but most of them are telling you how to suck egg's, but from personal ex , what i do is just bomb the f.ck out of them for a few weeks eg I train 4 times a week if i feel my arms are sticking i'll do full arms twice in the week and a further 2xisolation excercises for them on the other 2 days but i do these to failurex5 on drop sets , seems to shock them into moving again...works for me


yeh im gana smash them for a while now like


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> What are you currently doing for them? How often?


train bis after back, just a few sets tbh, my arms are normally fukd from doing my back, prob with being on cycle my forearms get pumpd that much I cant grip (going to get grip straps tho)

and tris I do them after chest,shoulder, again im fukd by the time comes close grip bench press,

so im going to give my arms there own day now on Saturdays and just blast them.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

stone14 said:


> yeh im gana smash them for a while now like


fill your boots bro, I know ive got it right when i cant straighten my arms for two days :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

johnnya said:


> fill your boots bro, I know ive got it right when i cant straighten my arms for two days :thumb:


yeh I think there neglected at the end of a workout tbh, still thought they would grow tho.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

tries - Weighted dips, close grip incline bench, skull crushers FST7 style!

bies - barbel curls FST7 style, preacher curls either on ez bar or use a dumbbell, seated dumbbell curls with the back slightly inclined


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a set of DB's for home and have been trying to smash them 3-4 times a week as well training them as normal when I'm in the gym.

I wanted to hit them every day but due to work commitments its impossible.

So far, so good. I'm noticing growth already.

Overtraining is a load of b0llocks


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Dux said:


> I got a set of DB's for home and have been trying to smash them 3-4 times a week as well training them as normal when I'm in the gym.
> 
> I wanted to hit them every day but due to work commitments its impossible.
> 
> ...


Now that is interesting and something I've wondered myself.

If overtraining really existed how come the biggest forearms I'd ever seen were on a bloke that used a jackhammer/pick axe 5 days a week?

What have you seen in terms of gains and how often/hard are you hitting them and with what exercises?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't taken measurements, but they're definitely wider and thicker.

I've been changing every session up, but it's mostly curls, hammer curls, concentration curls, plus skull crushers and kick backs.

Some days I'll go heavy for 4 x 8, other lighter 4 x 15, to total failure, FST7 etc.

I'd recommend it to anyone trying to bring up their arms if they're lagging.

I'm back on cycle now and eating loads, so over training isn't going to happen


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

stone14 said:


> train bis after back, just a few sets tbh, my arms are normally fukd from doing my back, prob with being on cycle my forearms get pumpd that much I cant grip (going to get grip straps tho)
> 
> and tris I do them after chest,shoulder, again im fukd by the time comes close grip bench press,
> 
> so im going to give my arms there own day now on Saturdays and just blast them.


Do hammer grip chins as part of your back workout and CGBP straight after your main chest exercise. No real need for isolations imo after these...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Try doin more back work with a supinated grip


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> I'm nearing the end of my bulk and my arms just havnt grown, there 16.5" and just refuse to grow, Iv gained 14lb on this cycle and there the same size as at the start, feel fuller but the size and look are still the same.
> 
> What's a good arm routine to get them past this sticking point?


Fully feel u with this, I havent put a cm on in about a year, everything else is growing fine as far as I can see! Considering getting some selectable dumbbells so I can smash the sh1t out of them in my spare time when i can't get to the gym!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

stone14 said:


> train bis after back, just a few sets tbh, my arms are normally fukd from doing my back, prob with being on cycle my forearms get pumpd that much I cant grip (going to get grip straps tho)
> 
> and tris I do them after chest,shoulder, again im fukd by the time comes close grip bench press,
> 
> so im going to give my arms there own day now on Saturdays and just blast them.


i used to get this aswell (blown forearms and arms fkd anyway) which is why i switched to chest+biceps ,back+triceps tho in the end i ended up doing a 4 day split with shoulders+tricep, back,chest+bicep , legs , i guess its just a matter of finding what works for you- mix it up .


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

Sometimes just ignoring them does the trick. leave them alone for a few weeks, i bet they don't shrink. Then bam wake them up :thumbup1:

Most people do more for their arms then they realize. By the time i have done back, i only do 2 working sets for bicep. 2 different exercises but i will do a couple of high rep sets 1st 20, 15, then feelers 2 rep 2 rep - then a set where i will struggle to get 8 reps then i rest and do another rep and so on till 12 - 15. that's it !

same with chest and tri - rest of my body parts are trained the in the same fashion High reps but not exhausting reps to put loads of blood in the muscle


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

For biceps when lifting heavy didn't work for me I switched from week to week to lighter weights which worked.

I did a lot of 21's and light hammer curls going for high reps to try and expand all the small capillaries in the muscle.

Then back to heavy training the week after to shock and confuse them, worked for me anyway.

As for triceps I just superset them but they don't seem as stubborn as my biceps anyway.

Not natural but I am 5 foot 6 inches and just under 17" arms at the moment.

A very good idea is to train them on their own if back and chest are interfering with your progress.


----------

